# Berry Butters



## kadesma (Oct 5, 2009)

Cade, Ethan and I made this yesterday and used it today with pancakes, it would work well with waffles, french toast, or muffins...
you just need 1-10oz package of frozen strawberries or raspberries at room temp. 1-cup of butter and 2 cups of powdered sugar.Just cream butter, sugar and berries, refrigerate and enjoy...We are going to try some frozen peaches and blue berries and see what happens. These two boys wolfed this stuff down this morning
kades


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 5, 2009)

oh that sounds good ! I do have some frozen berries in the freezer , will have to try that, did you use unsalted butter ?


----------



## kadesma (Oct 5, 2009)

LadyCook61 said:


> oh that sounds good ! I do have some frozen berries in the freezer , will have to try that, did you use unsalted butter ?


No I went with what I had on hand salted butter..it turned out great..I think the little bit of salt helped make it tastier
kades


----------



## babetoo (Oct 5, 2009)

gonna make this tomorrow, i have blue berry, strawberry, and blackberrys. was making in cobbler with black so strawberry or  blueberry. bet it is really tasty


----------



## kadesma (Oct 6, 2009)

babetoo said:


> gonna make this tomorrow, i have blue berry, strawberry, and blackberrys. was making in cobbler with black so strawberry or  blueberry. bet it is really tasty


It is babe, even I loved it I tried it on just a plain ol piece of toast..It did the trick with coffee yum

kades


----------

